# التسليم الناعم في الـ umts



## A.malla (23 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم...
في سبيل اثراء مكتبتنا العربية أقدم لكم مشروع تخرجي الذي يتحدث عن عملية التسليم الناعم في نظام الـ UMTS, وكانت المحاكاة باستخدام برنامج الـ OPNET
ٍSoft Handover in UMTS
أتمنى الاستفادة....

وهذا رابط التحميل:

http://fshare.in/32173


----------



## ammar7878 (9 مايو 2012)

مشكوووووووووور اخي ممكن تعطيني ال file الخاص بال opnet


----------



## فساتين السهرة (13 مايو 2012)

شكرا الف شكر


----------



## yubay (10 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## A.malla (6 أغسطس 2013)

وعليكم السلام رح ارد احط رابط تاني ... تكرم عيونك 
بس غدا انشا الله ...


----------

